# more opinions please



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jeep Wrangler Unlimited...

and 


Jeep Grand Cherokee and Commander


BTW, guys do we know anything about longevity of vehicles as well? Not jsut they look cool or they do great in the sand etc. My pilot does FINE in the sand.... So if im givin up the pilot i'd like something as reliable as possible


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What's wrong with a Tahoe? Could be a used one.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They look cool.  

They do great in the sand.   

That Commander with the 5.7L HEMI looks very cool.  

The Grand Cherokee with the 6.1L HEMI V8 w/ 420hp looks even better. Actually, this is the vehicle you need. Forget everything else. Just make sure you drop off a key at my place.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*It depends*

what you can a$$ord. I have a 05 Liberty Renegade. Have had zero problems with it. I put a 3" lift kit on it and it was an 100% improvement on the ride and I was able to put larger tires on it w/some minor rubbing.*(Only at full wheel lock). I'm just one for now so it suits my needs.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Chevrolet.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm not sure what they changed in the new grand cherokee except the exterior. I actually like the look of the last model. 

Did you see the new four door wrangler? Looks sweet. I hear the back seats can be folded down flat. Also, you can carry your yak on the top.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Neil,

I'll stick to what you asked about cause as Crawfish did say, there are other options.

While the Commander looks cool, it has gotten very poor reviews on the sand, slippage in traction, etc. Nice eye candy, poor performance when it counts. Very disappointing from Jeep. 

As for the Grand Cherokee with a 6.1L HEMI V8 w/ 420hp...Overkill. The up side is you'll be able to go down the road really fast with the windows open to air out the feesh smell...

Me, I like it simple in Jeeps. If you can pick a low mileage Cherokee with the slant V6, those run forever with minimal care and feeding. The engine is a tank. I have over 200k miles on mine.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

If the Pilot is reliable..and does fine in the sand...Keep it.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Of thoose 3 choice i would definately have to go with the Jeep Grand Cherokee. Those cars lasts forever. My friend had one and put over 200,000 miles on it. Very dependable cars and more loading capacity then the Wrangler. Although the Wrangler handles better for offroading.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*I have researched...*

Jeep vehicles, and it looks as though the vehicles with the 4.0 INLINE 6 Cylinder engine last for a LONG time... There are several for sale approaching the 300k mark, and a decent used vehicle cab be found for a good price...

I myself am pro Honda... so if it was my choice, I would keep the Pilot... Has great gas milage and very dependable as well... If you are looking for something a little rugged, how about the Jeep Cherokee sport? but for comfort, go for the Grand Cherokee models....

fb


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Only $5000 invested. Nuff' Said.

Having said that, I WILL own a 4 door hard top Rubicon, in about 2-3 years, when some soccer mom is tired of it, and the price has decreased by 50%.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Railroader said:


> Having said that, I WILL own a 4 door hard top Rubicon, in about 2-3 years, when some soccer mom is tired of it, and the price has decreased by 50%.


that was what I was thinking too... four door jeep unlimited black!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Jeep Unlimited Rubicon*

I picked this 2005 Unlimited Rubicon (black) up last fall with 8000 miles on it. Wired the locking differentials so they lock in high range as well, seems to be overkill on the beach. Had it down Hatteras this summer all over the beach with too many kids in the back, never gave a hint of bogging down but drives like a half track with everything locked up. Been driving a 95 xj for 11 years. The xj has been to Hatteras numerous times, AI a few times and the Jersey beaches regularly. I really like it in the sand, it's 500 lbs lighter and has never left me. It has the factory limited slip in the rear, a good all around utility and beach vehicle. 

Bluesman


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Guess I missed the point - longevity*

There are numerous predecessors to the jeep wrangler still driving around out there, some of them older than me (60). Same goes for the Cherokee Sport, I don't see that many used Grand Cherokees around, but maybe there's an overseas market for the used ones. *Note: 2005 was the last year for the straight six*, 2006 everything went to the 3.7 liter v-6 including the wrangler.

Bluesman


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang Neil...whats wrong with the Pilot?They are suppose to be nice....anyway,the family has 2 GrCherokees and an older Cherokee.The 04 GC has had everything replaced including an engine.It has been the biggest lemon in the world and only 38000 miles.Thank god for warranties.The other GC has been great.Just the usual maintenance.The 91 Cherokee Laredo (sons) has 190000 and keeps on gettin' on.I wouldnt mind checking out one of those new 4door jeeps if I was in the market.Might do it anyway.....the R


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

My dad had a '95 Grand C. It did ok with hauling me (and my junk) back and forth from college. I think he had one major issue with it: the transmission or differential was causing it to stutter in turns. A couple of thousand dollars later, it was good to go.  

Then there was the gas issue. You had to wait for a stiff tail wind and a 8% downgrade to get anything close to 19mpg.

Maybe things have changed in the last three models.

I vote to keep the Pilot. What wrong with it that you need to trade?


----------

